# Récuperer une anim flash avec safari ? (ou autre)



## ffabrice (20 Février 2004)

Voilà je cherche à télécharger les animations flash de ce site :  Pucca club  (dans la section animation).

Quand le flash n'autorise pas la sauvegarde des anim. flash , je crois que l'on peut les récupérer dans le cache du navigateur : mais comment faire ?

En tout cas j'ai fouillé dans l'arborescence du cache de safari : rien trouvé !

Mais ou est ce donc ?


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Février 2004)

Une technique serait de regarder le code source des différents cadres et de télécharger ensuite les animations Flash une par une (par exemple http://puccaclub.com/eng/button04.swf).
Je crois que ce sujet avait déjà été abordé et qu'une autre solution avait été donnée.

Tu peux aussi utiliser un aspirateur de Site tel que Site Sucker qui te téléchargera tous les éléments de la page dont les animations Flash, c'est plus simple.


----------



## ffabrice (22 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une technique serait de regarder le code source des différents cadres et de télécharger ensuite les animations Flash une par une (par exemple http://puccaclub.com/eng/button04.swf).
> 
> Tu peux aussi utiliser un aspirateur de Site tel que Site Sucker qui te téléchargera tous les éléments de la page dont les animations Flash, c'est plus simple.



Non, aucune des ces solutions ne fonctionnent pour récupérer les animations car les liens sont "encapsulés" dans le flash : j'avais déjà éssayé : ça fonctionne uniquement avec les boutons.

Merci quand même.


----------



## Carbonized (22 Février 2004)

Pour recuperer une anim flash dans safari : 
- Lis l animation que tu souhaites (j ai pris la premiere sur puccaclub dans le menu "animation").
- ouvre la fenetre "activité" dans safari.
- recherche le lien SWF de l animation en cours (ici : http://puccaclub.com/eng/flash_ani/animation/a00021.swf)
- double clic sur le lien dans la fenetre "activité", cela ouvre l animation dans une nouvelle fenetre safari.
- attends que l animation soit completement chargee (ici 14mo)
- ensuite, menu fichier, "enregistrer sous", et tu peux enregistrer le .swf ou tu veux sur ton DD.


----------



## macintroll (23 Février 2004)

> - double clic sur le lien dans la fenetre "activité", cela ouvre l animation dans une nouvelle fenetre safari.
> - attends que l animation soit completement chargee (ici 14mo)
> - ensuite, menu fichier, "enregistrer sous", et tu peux enregistrer le .swf ou tu veux sur ton DD.



Tu peu aussi sans attendre le chargement :
- double clic sur le lien dans la fenetre "activité", cela ouvre l animation dans une nouvelle fenetre safari.
- Dragguer l'adresse de l'animation (dans la barre d'adresse) 
vers la fenêtre de téléchargement, le swf sera automatiquement téléchargé


----------



## ffabrice (23 Février 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> > - double clic sur le lien dans la fenetre "activité", cela ouvre l animation dans une nouvelle fenetre safari.
> > - attends que l animation soit completement chargee (ici 14mo)
> > - ensuite, menu fichier, "enregistrer sous", et tu peux enregistrer le .swf ou tu veux sur ton DD.
> 
> ...



Bravo et merci à tout les deux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

Et avec Camino on fait comment? C'est possible au moins?


----------



## nk6807 (23 Février 2004)

sur pc (oui, ok ca va)
j'avais un soft qui peremt de dowloader toute l'anim flash,
et puis d'exporter tt les éléments ds des swf différents
(codes, jpg, anim, dessins...)

vais regarder apres le nom, il esxiste peut être pour mac!


----------



## wincent (9 Janvier 2007)

je me permet de relancer le post, car j'ai tenter de télécharger une animation flash pour enfant (sur le site : http://www.clipounets.com/   la demo n°3 "petit chien, gros chat") mais la lecture ne se fait pas. Le son passe seulement si on reste à cliquer sur la barre de titre mais l'animation reste sur une image fixe. Se peut-il que que ce site soit protégé ? Quels moyen puis-je trouver pour enregistrer une anim sur ce site ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2007)

depuis 2004 il y a eu d'autres sujets qui donnent d'autres combines 
dont tout simplement  les convertir en ligne ( si si)
Faire un peu de recherche  pour les techniques
et un des sites est l&#224;
http://vixy.net/flv_converter


----------

